# More Info About Eyewitness Account Of Creation Of Khalsa 1n 1699



## hakimpuria (Feb 18, 2006)

Does anybody have more information about creation of Khalsa.   There is a lot of controversial material around us to blur the real picture. Someone is claiming that there is book published in 1999 in India (I don't know the name of the author) that has info about eyewitness account of that day written by a Muslim and is available in the library of Aligarh Muslim University.I have inquired from that library and cannot get any answer.


----------



## ISDhillon (Feb 18, 2006)

hakimpuria said:
			
		

> Does anybody have more information about creation of Khalsa. There is a lot of controversial material around us to blur the real picture. Someone is claiming that there is book published in 1999 in India (I don't know the name of the author) that has info about eyewitness account of that day written by a Muslim and is available in the library of Aligarh Muslim University.I have inquired from that library and cannot get any answer.


 
http://www.khalsaalliance.org/news.php?pagename=articles&article=0

*Eyewitness Account of Vaisakhi 1699* 

(From an Urdu Pamphlet) 
Bhai Veer Singh mentions Abu-ul-Trafi in his book. He was spying on Guru Gobind Singh for a year and a half. This is how the incident is recorded in this spy's journal: 
"On the day Guru Gobind Singh Ji prepared Amrit in Anandpur, the attendance in the Diwan was about 35 to 40 thousands. The Mughals had four thrones (seats of Imperial Power), Delhi, Agra, Lahore and Kalanur, but the grandeur of Guru Ji's throne was in a class by itself. The grandeur of this throne was out of this world. 
Guru Ji came to the Diwan and, unsheathing his sword, spoke in his thundering voice that he needed a head. No questions or hesitation at all, Bhai Dya Ram came forward to Guru Ji. Guru Ji right in front of all, cut off his head from the body in one stroke. Every body present was stunned. Then Guru Ji again thundered and demanded one more head. Right on Guru's call, Dharam Chand got up, came to Guru Ji, bowed his head and said here is my offering of my head. Guru Ji, again, in one stroke cut off Dharam Chand's head from his body. 
Now there was a big commotion in the Diwan. But Guru Ji in his thundering voice went on demanding heads, one after the other. Himmat Rai, Mohkam Chand and Sahib Ram got up and offered their heads. Guru Ji cut off the heads of these three also. 
Many from the congregation went to Guru Ji's mother, and narrated the whole happenings in the Diwan to Mata Ji. 
Guru Ji cleaned up the blood from the five bodies and heads, and even washed the floor, Then the Guru of these infidels, stitched one head with other body, one by one. This process took about three hours. Then he covered these dead bodies with white sheets. 
The Guru of the infidels then took a cauldron made of stone and put an iron wok without handles on top of it. Poured water into the wok and started preparing the "Amrit" (Aab-e-hyat - Elixir of life). The infidel Guru kept churning the water with his sword and kept on reciting his Kalma (Gurbani). This process went on for 1.5 to 2 hours. During this time, a lady from Guru's house came and put something in that water. Now the Amrit "Elixir" was ready. 
From the corpses, he took the covering sheets off. First he sat on the head side of Dya Ram, and poured AMRIT "Elixir" in his mouth, then poured some on his head and sprinkled some on his body, and then he asked the dead body to say "Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh." As if on his Guru's Command, Dya Ram got up and repeated in his bold voice,"Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh." 
It appeared that in the entire congregation every body was so stunned and as if stopped breathing. There was pin-drop silence. All those present were mesmerized with their Guru's miracle. In the same manner, one after the other, Guru made the other four alive too. 
Then, he took all five of them inside a tent. After a while Guru Ji along with the five came out. The Five were now wearing new attire. Those five risen from the dead were standing in a line. Then Guru came in front of them and took the "Bir Asan" (Posture of the brave - kneeling on one knee) and asked for the Amrit "Elixir." At this point, these five asked, what are you offering to get this Amrit "Elixir." Then Guru said that I would sacrifice my parents and my sons for your sake. Then these five gave Amrit "Elixir" to Guru Ji, and his name was changed to "Gobind Singh." The word "Singh" was attached with other five's too - Dya Singh, Dharam Singh, Himmat Singh, Mohkam Singh and Sahib Singh. 
Abu-el-Trafi writes that I was very remorseful and cried like a baby. After that, thousands took the AMRIT "Elixir". Even, I was attracted by a magnetic force and with utmost regret fell on Guru's feet. I requested Guru to give me Amrit (Aaab-e-hyat) too. Guru Ji already knew about my role as a spy and a traitor, put his hand on my back, gave me Amrit and changed my name to Ajmer Singh. Just with this act, my sins of numerous lives got washed away. I participated in many wars. 
On that day, I sent my last report to Emperor Aurang Zeb. In this report I wrote my eyewitness account in details. I also warned Aurang Zeb in the strongest possible words not to dare challenge the incarnation of God, and desist from cruel policies and that if he did not listen to and act on my advise, then God forbid, he would lose all - his throne and family. 
Gyani Dalip Singh "Komal" of Dhaunola informed that this book is lying in the archives of Aligarh University." 
(Extracted from the unpublished, "History of Ramgarhias") If any body doubts the above eyewitness account of the Visakhi of 1699, Guru Granth Sahib Ji says," Ikna nu Satguru Ki partit na Aaye." (Some who have no faith in their Guru)

Hope that helps,

ISDhillon


----------



## hakimpuria (Mar 28, 2006)

Sardar Sahib Ji

Guru Fateh
Where is the original script of this journal. Thare is nothing in Aligarh University.Thare is nothing in Punjabi University. I have inquired it all. This is a made up storey being passed to sikh masses from the time of Bhai Veer Singh Ji.. You know the stories become part of the history and beliefs when people do not have the vision to see the truth. For example take the storey of Gur Bilas Patshahi 6. What an insult it is to our great Guru Hargobind Sahib Ji who sacrificed his whole generations to come for the cause of humanity and especially for Sikhs.


----------



## Randip Singh (Apr 26, 2006)

ISDhillon said:
			
		

> http://www.khalsaalliance.org/news.php?pagename=articles&article=0
> 
> *Eyewitness Account of Vaisakhi 1699*
> 
> ...


 
The Khalsa Alliance site is about reliable as a choclate teapot. I would take this account with a pinch of salt. It is very dubious, and is making the Guru's out to be miracle makers who raised the dead. Clearly not true.


----------



## hakimpuria (Apr 26, 2006)

Sardar sahib ji 
This is a standard answer you just copied from some ware. It has no value attached to it.I have inquired from Aligarh University. They have nothing on record.As a matter of fact I just met a person who is working on it. He obtained a Persian version (written in Punjabi ) mentioning the events of that day.There is no mentioning of cutting the heads in front of congregation.but it does mention a lot about the people who opposed guru and in spite of that Gure ji performed his planned act of that day ( creation of Khalsa)
There is mentioning of this day that out of huge gathering about twenty thousand Sikhs took Khanday The pahul.I am still working on this project. If something concrete comes up I will definitely let the Sangat know.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Apr 28, 2006)

Gurfateh

We can take refreance from Sau Sakhi but that does talks about Khande Da Pahul but not much about Vaisakhi as such.But we have to see the oldest manuscript of Sau Sakhi then only can we comment.


----------



## Randip Singh (Apr 28, 2006)

hakimpuria said:
			
		

> Sardar sahib ji
> This is a standard answer you just copied from some ware. It has no value attached to it.I have inquired from Aligarh University. They have nothing on record.As a matter of fact I just met a person who is working on it. He obtained a Persian version (written in Punjabi ) mentioning the events of that day.There is no mentioning of cutting the heads in front of congregation.but it does mention a lot about the people who opposed guru and in spite of that Gure ji performed his planned act of that day ( creation of Khalsa)
> There is mentioning of this day that out of huge gathering about twenty thousand Sikhs took Khanday The pahul.I am still working on this project. If something concrete comes up I will definitely let the Sangat know.


 
Sites like Khalsa Alliance and www.info-sikh.com are set up people who have a minimal understand of the history of the Sikhs and even less of the spiritual teachings of our Guru's If they had their way we would have a Sikhism where our Guru's parted water, flew on magical devices and brought thedead back to life, like some kind of Arabian Nights story.

The real miracle of Sikhi was to take 5 downtrodden people, and applying principle of conduct to them, that made them act and behave more noble than any King's or Prince's and braver than any General or warrior.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Apr 29, 2006)

Gurfateh

Das thinks that cutting and changing of head may only means that end to caste system.

anyway soon das may try to bring the owner of site info-sikh.com on thie site but das called him to talk to Namdhari brother.In past that person has often helped das to counter anti sikh propogand by non Sikh misguided brethern.

Das would like to ask drkhalsa Ji,if in futre can we have head transplant.As a scintist,das can never just give up any idea.If something is not possbille now,it can be posible in future,Some people say that time machine will te treu in futre if so then someone from futre could have done some great thing in past.

More is treu with Holy Bible say fixing of sun in sky may means blacking of earth rotation.By nulclear explosion of high magintude it can happen in futre but may let earth loose the grvety of sun and fall outside solar system.

For biology Das will ask this thing to DRKHALSA or other Drs on the forum.


----------



## drkhalsa (Apr 29, 2006)

Dear Vijaydeep Singh


Head Transplant is not immposible , whatI mean to to say that It is not considered foolish idea in medical science and could be made possible in future , but indeed it is very difficult 

Infact I had one friend in my medical college who had a dream to make it possible through follwing Neurosurgery as a carrer 

So it is not possible yet , but could be in the future




Jatinder Singh


----------



## ISDhillon (May 8, 2006)

ok i did not know this conversation was continuing i i never received an email, just because you cant find the book does not mean the book does not exist do you know how much valuable sikh literature and manuscripts are systematically being destroyed in india?, whether its true or not is not the point we have our guru today that is all that is important lets not dwell too much on all of this.


----------



## drkhalsa (May 12, 2006)

Dear Vijaydeep Singh and all,

I just finished reading the book wrutten by Giani Iqbal Singh Jathedar Takht Patna Sahib, Shabad Gurur Sidhant 

Excellent book !!!! and I think is the best available source of references which proves that Sri Guru Granth Sahib Was installed as Shabad And eternal Guru for sikhs after Tenth Master and even before that during the time of earlier Guru Ji


Interesting to note is that it also gives a refernce of punjab records where Ram Singh Ji the Leader of  Namdhari Sikhs  also said clearly that Shabad Guru , Guru Granth Sahib is the Guru After Dashmesh Pitaa Guru Gobind Singh Ji 


Now coming to this post the interesting thing is that Giani Iqbal Singh Ji mentions the same incidence in dtail and also the book which has this incidence recorded in Shahmukhi in his book , also he mentions that the particular book when found with Some Gursikh Framer was not in very good condition and some of the pages from front front and back are missing .

I am not sure whether he himself has seen the book or has got the information from the same above source , but he can be contacted by somebody in India to conform it .

the above mentioned book ok Giani iqbal Singh  Shabad Guru Sidhant is available in Punjabi in india and thanks to Vijaydeep For making it available to me for reading on my visit to Delhi



Jatinder Singh


----------



## navroopsingh (Nov 27, 2006)

almost the same story is given on the sight of the guru nanak academy, an academy known to have some ties with Damdami Taksal, This story is definitely wrong and the true one can usually be found by effort


----------



## Khalsa1699 (Apr 8, 2007)

Gurfateh Jaswinder Singh,

What you saying might be possible in the future but that's not point here. Our Gurus never belived in doing Magic (Though they could) and this is exactly what Guru Gobind singh Ji mentioned in Dasam Granth in 'Bachitr Natak' about the execution of his father at Delhi.

What happened at Vaishaki 1699 was that 5 men were taken into tent one by one by Guruji and came out with his sword dripping with blood just to show the crowd that they had been killed by him but infact Guruji had slaughtered goats in the tent.

Harpreet Singh


----------

